# ***FRIDAY MUSIC***



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

This is a pretty new song and very convicting. I challenge all husbands and dads to be better each day. Lord knows I need to improve in both areas and this song really hits home. "Lord lead me each day to serve you and my family better"


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen..


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

*Train/Shake Up Christmas*

ttp://listen.grooveshark.com/s/Shake_Up_Christmas/3iAxhL


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

*Neon Trees/1983*

http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/1983/2IgZ9z :mpd:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Donna Summer - _Lamb of God_


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

*Neon Trees/Animal*

http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/Animal/2CrVvi


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

twistedtext said:


> http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/1983/2IgZ9z :mpd:


Probably belongs on TTMB music thread. This is a Christian music thread


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

*Christina Perri/Black + Blue*


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

*Lucinda Williams/Fruits of My Labor*


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

*The Raveonettes/Breaking Into Cars*


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

*Jackson Brown/These Days*


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

*White Winter Hymnal/Fleet Foxes*

http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/White_Winter_Hymnal/2ohJar


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

*Nina Simone/Do I Move You*

http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/Do_I_Move_You/2fGQwy


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

*Jeff Buckley/I Want Someone Badly*

ttp://listen.grooveshark.com/s/I_Want_Someone_Badly_with_Shu/2kmqHa


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

*Ray LaMontagne/Crazy*

http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/Crazy_gnarls_Barkley_Cover_/3a1xB6


----------



## twistedtext (Oct 25, 2010)

*Florence + The Machine/Between Two Lungs*

ttp://listen.grooveshark.com/s/Between_Two_Lungs/2l82W4


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

RPC


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

My all time favorite! This is my song, and he reigns!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey twistedtext, wrong board. Please move this stuff over ttm board. Thanks.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I love being born again tks woodlandsboy he reigns


----------

